# is not available for online purchase?



## hhtt

"This product is not available for online purchase" de geçen "available" in Türkçe karşılıkları neler olabilir?


----------



## Şafak

Mevcut mu?


----------



## hhtt

Şafak said:


> Mevcut mu?



Sanırım Türkçe'de genelde mevcut olarak geçiyor ve bu içerik için tamamen uyuyor olabilir ancak İngilizce'deki tüm kullanımlarını düşünürsek bence "available" in Türkçe'de daha farklı bir karşılığı olabilir ve bu karşılık "yararlanılabilir/elde edilebilir" anlamlarını içerebilir.


----------



## misi2991

Bu ürün internetten satışa sunulmamaktadır.


----------



## hhtt

misi2991 said:


> Bu ürün internetten satışa sunulmamaktadır.



Evet cümle öyle fakat "available" ı yalnız düşünürsek nasıl anlamları çıkar?


----------



## drowsykush

Not available, tek başına bakıldığında "satışı yoktur/uygun değildir" gibi çevrilebilir. 

Cümle genelinde ise ürünün (mağazada veya herhangi bir yerde) mevcut olduğu fakat internet üzerinden alımının olmadığı anlaşılır.


----------

